# Joe Morecraft on Martin Bucer



## Reformed Covenanter (May 30, 2008)

Allow me to recommend this excellent lecture by Dr. Joe Morecraft on the life and work of the Reformer Martin Bucer:

SermonAudio.com - History of the Reformation 11


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (May 30, 2008)

joshua said:


> See also: http://www.puritanboard.com/f18/oustanding-contribution-19291/



I'll give your assessment two thumbs up  and a double Amen!


----------

